# Luminescent Puppy Coat



## Paperbrids (Dec 11, 2015)

So Echo has a very odd (or what I think of as odd) colour pattern. She is a buff cockapoo, not very dark. We expected her to lighten over time, like many cockapoos do with her light colouring. However, her coat is changing in a way we didn't anticipate, and I was wondering if other people here have had a puppy progress the same as Echo. 

Echo's fur is changing to be light, dark, light, dark, etc... So the tips of her fur is a very light buff (almost white). The middle is dark, not as dark as a red, but more golden. Her coat continues to change like this down to the root. She looks sort of luminescent due to her white tipped fur. It's adorable, really. We were wondering if someone else's puppy was the same way?

Echo is a puppy day care today but when she is back I'll try to get a good picture to show what I mean. These are ones that I had on my phone and sort of show her white tips.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She's lovely....sounds like she's a walking halo when the sun shines.....every poo should have one!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

When we got Sid he was quiet blonde with some apricot like his ears and mouth area. As his coat has developed there was more apricot down near the roots,so as he's been cut he has patches of more noticeable apricot especially a quiet prominent stripe down his back!


----------



## Paperbrids (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello,

Thanks for the replies!

I think you're right Goosey, I think her coat is changing darker. She's just doing it in "bands" of colours lol. Shes also just under 5 months, so I hear that sometimes this is the time when puppy's coats begin to change. 

I was able to take a picture of what I was meaning. There's one close up showing the colour change, and one father away (a bit blurry) that shows her "halo".


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah that looks like SIDS was and he's still going darker in places. I knew there was going to be some drastic changes in his colour by looking at his roots,I find it interesting how they can change colour quiet a lot!
This is SIDS coat now and he's nearly a year, he was almost white.( sorry not very clear)


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Although my dog is much darker here is a similar trait, so it's pretty much normal and my dog hair has gone from dark/black to grey to now red/tan.


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Echo is a beautiful colour. I love the colour changes that cockapoo seem to go through. Whisky is now 4 months old and has changed so much. When we got her she was almost all black, she is now changing to have a silver undercoat. She also has the dark, light, dark markings.


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

Teddie is just like this! He has ginger roots haha


----------

